
Evidence SARS-CoV-2 Emerged from a Biological Laboratory in Wuhan, China - jonahbenton
https://project-evidence.github.io/
======
pjdorrell
Some useful links for more technical background info:
[https://leelabvirus.host/covid19/origins-
part1](https://leelabvirus.host/covid19/origins-part1) (& parts2 & 3),
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41579-018-0118-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41579-018-0118-9)
and [https://www.ijbs.com/v16p1686.htm](https://www.ijbs.com/v16p1686.htm).

------
anonymousiam
This collection was published on April 16th, but does not seem to have been
updated since then. Does anyone know why?

